# هل تستطيع المرأة تغيير الرجل حقا ، وهل فعلا يقبل بذلك !



## ميريت (18 أغسطس 2006)

*هل تستطيع المرأة تغيير الرجل حقا ، وهل فعلا يقبل بذلك !​
عندما تنشأ علاقة عاطفية بين الرجل والمرأة فإن البداية تكون واعدة ويحاول كل طرفين أن يكون متفهما للطرف الآخر، ومع تطور العلاقة تبدأ نقاط الخلاف بالظهور وتبدأ محاولات التغيير بالظهور. 
تحاول المرأة أن تعدل من سلوك وتصرفات الرجل الذي تحب حيث أنها تلاحظ بعينها البصيرة ما يعجز الرجل المحدود الإدراك ( من وجهة نظرها ) عن إدراكه بنفسه . في هذه المرحلة يحاول الرجل التكيف سعيا منه لتجاوز أي خلاف حيث أن طبيعته الهادئة ونزعته للسلم تكون الطاغية في مراحل العلاقة الأولى. 
بمجرد شعور المرأة بأن الرجل بدأ يستجيب لمحاولات التغيير، تبدأ هي بالضغط لإحداث تغييرات أخرى قد تكون أكثر جدية هذه المرة. هنا تصطدم برفض الرجل لهذا التغيير وثورته ضد هذا النوع من الاضطهاد الذي تحاول أن تمارسه عليه المرأة، إذ يكتشف أن مجاملته لها ونزعته للسلم قد تم تفسيرها على نحو خاطئ . 
إذا على المرأة أن تدرك أن محاولة تغيير الرجل هي احتمالية ضعيفة حيث من الممكن أن يبدو الرجل مهادنا في البدايات إلا انه في النهاية قد ينفذ صبره ويثور وعندها لن تعرفي كيف تتصرفين.
يبقى السؤال قائما هل فعلا هناك شعور داخلي عند الرجل بقبول التغيير الذي تحاوله المرأة بشكل غير مباشر؟ 
الإجابة هنا واضحة الرجال لا يحبون أن تقوم المرأة بتغييرهم وما يغير تصرفات الرجال حقيقة هو العلاقة الزوجية حيث أن الزمن هو المغير الأساسي للتصرفات.
*


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أغسطس 2006)

*طيب ليه التحيز ده يا ميريت

مش جايز المراة هي اللي المفروض تتغير وبتنظر للرجل نظرة خاطئة 

وجايز هي نفسها اللي غلطانه

راجعي الموضوع من زواية تاني او حددي نقاط معينة

ثانكس ميريت*


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 أغسطس 2006)

*وهل لازم يستعي انة يتغير ماهو ممكن يكون فية جوانب ايجيابية *
*ممكن اكون معاكي انها تساعدة على التغيير بس في سلبياتة بس وانا لو شريكة حياتي هاستاعدني في تغيير سلبياتي اكيد هاكون موافق ومبسوط جدا *


----------



## ميريت (19 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:
			
		

> *طيب ليه التحيز ده يا ميريت*
> 
> *مش جايز المراة هي اللي المفروض تتغير وبتنظر للرجل نظرة خاطئة *
> 
> ...


 


تحيز ايه بس
دي حاجه نفسيه
علي راي المثل
جوزك علي ما تعوديه
حاجه موروثه من العاات والتقاليد


----------



## ميريت (19 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> *وهل لازم يستعي انة يتغير ماهو ممكن يكون فية جوانب ايجيابية *
> *ممكن اكون معاكي انها تساعدة على التغيير بس في سلبياتة بس وانا لو شريكة حياتي هاستاعدني في تغيير سلبياتي اكيد هاكون موافق ومبسوط جدا *


 


رامي معاك انه الي بيحب حد بيتغير عشانه بس دي موروثات
جوزك علي ما تعوديه
ولازم الست هي الي تغير الراجل
وامها تفضل ترط في ودنها
متسيبيش في جيبه قرش
اعملي مش عارفه ايه عشان ميبصش لغيرك
وهكذااااااااااااااااا
واصلا الست لو خدت بالها انها لو حاولت ترضي جوزها جوزها هيحاول يرضيها
عشان هو بيحبها
وكل اتنين هيرضوا بعض لو محدش تالت دخل في النص
ههههههههههههههه غاتوت يعني


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> رامي معاك انه الي بيحب حد بيتغير عشانه بس دي موروثات
> جوزك علي ما تعوديه
> ولازم الست هي الي تغير الراجل
> وامها تفضل ترط في ودنها
> ...


 
عارفه يامرمر من اكتر الحاجات اللي هاختبر فيها خطيبتي انشاء الله هي مدى تدخل الحاجة امها في حياتنا لان الموضوع دة ممكن يسبب مشاكل كتير 
مش تخافي عليا :spor22:


----------



## ميريت (20 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> عارفه يامرمر من اكتر الحاجات اللي هاختبر فيها خطيبتي انشاء الله هي مدى تدخل الحاجة امها في حياتنا لان الموضوع دة ممكن يسبب مشاكل كتير
> مش تخافي عليا :spor22:


 

هههههههههههههه
طب افرض يا رامي كانت علاقتها باماتها مش قد كدا
انت عارف انه البنت بتربي عيالها زي ماهي اتربت وبتقا حاجه نفسيه كدا
حتي لو قالت انا لازم اكون صحبتها ومش عارف ايه 
لكن وقت الجد بتربي البنت بنفس قسوه الام لانه دا فعلا الي بيكون في مصلحتها
وهي بتكتشف انه مامتها عندها حق في كل الي عملته
ودا ممكن يكون صح او مش صح
لكن اتعودت علي كدا
بقت عادات بالنسبه ليها واستحاله تتغير
ومعروف انه البنت بتبقا نسخه طبق الاصل من امها 
حتي لو كانت البنت كويسه يا رامي ترضي انها تكون علاقتها وحشه بعيالها


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> هههههههههههههه
> طب افرض يا رامي كانت علاقتها باماتها مش قد كدا
> انت عارف انه البنت بتربي عيالها زي ماهي اتربت وبتقا حاجه نفسيه كدا
> حتي لو قالت انا لازم اكون صحبتها ومش عارف ايه
> ...


 
لا مش بتكلم في النقطة دي انا بتكلم في تدخل الام في كل حاجة في حياتها الشخصية 
لكن تاشبهها مع الام عادي مانا هابقى برضة قبل ماخطب هاختبر الام كمان :t33:


----------



## ميريت (20 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> لا مش بتكلم في النقطة دي انا بتكلم في تدخل الام في كل حاجة في حياتها الشخصية
> لكن تاشبهها مع الام عادي مانا هابقى برضة قبل ماخطب هاختبر الام كمان :t33:


 

ربنا ييني العمر واشوف اخرت اختباراتك دي ايه
اما نشوف وقعتك يا رميو


----------



## Bero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

يبقى السؤال قائما هل فعلا هناك شعور داخلي عند الرجل بقبول التغيير الذي تحاوله المرأة بشكل غير مباشر؟
الإجابة هنا واضحة الرجال لا يحبون أن تقوم المرأة بتغييرهم وما يغير تصرفات الرجال حقيقة هو العلاقة الزوجية حيث أن الزمن هو المغير الأساسي للتصرفات.
انا مش معاك يا ميريت فانا شخصيآ كنت مرتبط قبل كده وكنت بقول لحبيبتى  قوللى ايه العيوب اللى مش بتحبى تشوفيها وانا كنت بحاول كل وقت ممكن ان اغير العيوب اللى فى اللى هى مش بتحبها علشان هى اللى بتكملنى وهى جزء منى وانا بحبها انا ليها وهى ليا احنا واحد
ملحوظة : مش كل حاجة احيانآ نشوفها انها وحشة فى مكملى بتيقى غلط ولكن فى حاجات غلط وحاجات صح وانا مع تغيرى للافضل مهما كان


----------



## tina_tina (31 ديسمبر 2006)

الحكاية مش مين هغير مين
اعتقد ان هما الاتنين بيتفقوا على حاجة محددة
وهما الاتنين بيتغيروا علشان حياتهم تمشى صح
واللى بيتقدم فى التغير الاول اعتقد ده اللى بيحب اكبر


----------



## m2mweb (31 ديسمبر 2006)

ليه هو الراجل فردة شراب هاتتغير


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*



الإجابة هنا واضحة الرجال لا يحبون أن تقوم المرأة بتغييرهم وما يغير تصرفات الرجال حقيقة هو العلاقة الزوجية حيث أن الزمن هو المغير الأساسي للتصرفات.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*وأنا لى رأى مخالف وهو اننا لا نتزوج لنقوم بتغيير بعضنا ..*
*فالرجل له طباعه ونمطه الخاص وكذلك المرأة , كل طرف له ما يميزه وتكون هذه الصفات هى المكونة لشخصيته فى النهاية.*

*فكيف تريدين ان تغيرى حياته وشخصيته؟ وكيف تريد انت ان تغيرها هى؟؟!*
*قد يأتى التغيير ولكنه يأتى من الشخص ذاته ولا يأتى من الخارج.*
*فأنا مثلا لا اتوقع ان اتزوج رجلا يشبهنى تماما ويناسب افكارى ونمطى فى الحياة , ولكن علىّ ان أتأقلم معه وهو ايضا يتأقلم معى..*
*فلا يوجد بشر متشابهون .. وليست غاية الزواج ان تغير المرأة رجلها او ان يغير الرجل امرأته.*

*فانا ارى ان الزواج هو تأقلم مع الاخر ومن ثمّ قبوله .*

*شكرا ,*
*ناردين*​


----------



## christ my lord (31 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع .. وانا ارى ان المراة بالفعل تستطيع تغير الرجل بحبها الطاغى ولكن هناك ملحوظة التغير هنا ينحصر فى التصرفات ام الطباع فانة من الصعب تغيرة .. فمن الممكن ان المراة تغير تصرف معين يصدر من الرجل وهى تكرهة كمثل العادات السيئة كالتدخين عند الرجل هنا تظهر قوة المراة فى حبها لزوجها على مقدرتها بتغير مثل هذا السلوك ويتوقف الامر هنا على مدى استجابة الرجل للمراة على قدر حبة لها ... اما بالنسبة للطباع فهو امر صعب تغيرة للطرفين حيث يدخل فية عامل الوراثة والجينات ... وكل ما سبق يطبق على الطرفين


----------



## ميريت (31 ديسمبر 2006)

Bero قال:


> يبقى السؤال قائما هل فعلا هناك شعور داخلي عند الرجل بقبول التغيير الذي تحاوله المرأة بشكل غير مباشر؟
> الإجابة هنا واضحة الرجال لا يحبون أن تقوم المرأة بتغييرهم وما يغير تصرفات الرجال حقيقة هو العلاقة الزوجية حيث أن الزمن هو المغير الأساسي للتصرفات.
> انا مش معاك يا ميريت فانا شخصيآ كنت مرتبط قبل كده وكنت بقول لحبيبتى قوللى ايه العيوب اللى مش بتحبى تشوفيها وانا كنت بحاول كل وقت ممكن ان اغير العيوب اللى فى اللى هى مش بتحبها علشان هى اللى بتكملنى وهى جزء منى وانا بحبها انا ليها وهى ليا احنا واحد
> ملحوظة : مش كل حاجة احيانآ نشوفها انها وحشة فى مكملى بتيقى غلط ولكن فى حاجات غلط وحاجات صح وانا مع تغيرى للافضل مهما كان


 

الاول يا بيرو
انا بنت مش ولد
تاني حاجه بقا اي ست تحب انه شخصيه الراجل تبقا الاقوي
وحاجه طبيعيه انها تحاول تغيره
الحكمه بقا في الراجل انه يتغير للاحسن
مش علي مزاج الست
لانه لو نفذ كل الي هي عاوزاه هتتنطط عليه

يتغير لو فيه داعي للتغير

يعني مثلا السجاير الشيشه البنات
دي حجات اكيد لازم تتغير ومفيش ست تقبلها
لكن عمال علي بطال تفرمته وتحطله سوفت وير جديد دي غلط


----------



## ميريت (31 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> الحكاية مش مين هغير مين
> اعتقد ان هما الاتنين بيتفقوا على حاجة محددة
> وهما الاتنين بيتغيروا علشان حياتهم تمشى صح
> واللى بيتقدم فى التغير الاول اعتقد ده اللى بيحب اكبر


 


معاكي حق يا تينا
طبيعي الاتنين بيتغيروا
وكل واحد بيحاول علي قد ما يقدر انه يتغير للاحسن
بس الست طبيعي فيها الحكايه دي
علي راي المثل
جوزك علي ما تغيريه وابنك علي ما تربيه
بس الراجل بقا مش يسمع الكلام عال علي بطال


----------



## ميريت (31 ديسمبر 2006)

m2mweb قال:


> ليه هو الراجل فردة شراب هاتتغير


 


عسل يا مايكل
بس الراجل لو محكمش الست هيبقا فرده شراب بجد


----------



## ميريت (31 ديسمبر 2006)

الرائحة الذكية;161449 قال:
			
		

> *وأنا لى رأى مخالف وهو اننا لا نتزوج لنقوم بتغيير بعضنا ..*
> *فالرجل له طباعه ونمطه الخاص وكذلك المرأة , كل طرف له ما يميزه وتكون هذه الصفات هى المكونة لشخصيته فى النهاية.*
> 
> *فكيف تريدين ان تغيرى حياته وشخصيته؟ وكيف تريد انت ان تغيرها هى؟؟!*
> ...


 

*ناردين وحشتينـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي اوي اوي*
*ووحشتني ردودك اللذيذه*
*فينك من زمان*​ 
*بس انا اختلف معاكي*
*طبيعي يبقا فيه فروق بين الازواج*
*وطبيعي تحصل مشاكل في الاول*
*لانهم مش متربين في بيت واحد*
*لانه دا جاي من بيئه ودي جايه من بيئه تانيه*
*لازم الاتنين يتعودوا علي طباع بعض والطباع تتغير *
*بحيث انهم يوصلوا لحاجه وسط في النص*
*يعني هو وهي يتغيروا*
*بس مش عمال علي بطال*
*والوحش بس الي يتغير للاحسن*
*بس*
*الست بقا بتتحكم عمال علي بطال*​


----------



## ميريت (31 ديسمبر 2006)

يوساب قال:


> موضوع رائع .. وانا ارى ان المراة بالفعل تستطيع تغير الرجل بحبها الطاغى ولكن هناك ملحوظة التغير هنا ينحصر فى التصرفات ام الطباع فانة من الصعب تغيرة .. فمن الممكن ان المراة تغير تصرف معين يصدر من الرجل وهى تكرهة كمثل العادات السيئة كالتدخين عند الرجل هنا تظهر قوة المراة فى حبها لزوجها على مقدرتها بتغير مثل هذا السلوك ويتوقف الامر هنا على مدى استجابة الرجل للمراة على قدر حبة لها ... اما بالنسبة للطباع فهو امر صعب تغيرة للطرفين حيث يدخل فية عامل الوراثة والجينات ... وكل ما سبق يطبق على الطرفين



*شكرا يا يوساب علي ردك*
*بس مش كدا وبس الستات في المجتمع هنا قويه*
*بتحاول علي قد ما تقدر تعمل الراجل علي مزاجها*
*وتمشيه تحت طوعها*
*ياعيني مسكينه*
*من نصايح الامهات*
*ادبحيله انتي القطه قبل ماهو يدبحهالك*
*ومش عارف ايه*
*للاسف العادات والتقاليد في المجتمعات الشرقيه*
*لغت جانب الدلال والرقه والنعومه في الست*
*خلتها زي الافلام القديمه*
*قويه وجباره*
*زي ماري منيب كدا في حماتي قنبله زريه*
*للاسف هو دا المجتع الشرقي*
*انا من رائي الست ممكن تاخد كل الي هي عاوزاه *
*بس بزكاء من غير ما تلغي شخصيه الراجل*
*تخليه يعمل كل الي هي عاوزاه عشان هو بيحبها*
*بس مش تلغيله شخصيته زي ما بيحصل وبنشوف*​


----------



## tina_tina (1 يناير 2007)

ميريت قال:


> معاكي حق يا تينا
> طبيعي الاتنين بيتغيروا
> وكل واحد بيحاول علي قد ما يقدر انه يتغير للاحسن
> بس الست طبيعي فيها الحكايه دي
> ...


 

لا بالعكس 
لو بيحبها بجد هتغير ويعمل المستحيل علشان خاطرها​


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (1 يناير 2007)

ميريت قال:


> *ناردين وحشتينـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي اوي اوي*
> 
> *ووحشتني ردودك اللذيذه*
> *فينك من زمان*​
> ...


 
هاى ميريت انتى كمان وحشتينى..كل سنة وانتى طيبة 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## lovebjw (1 يناير 2007)

هاى يا ميريت موضوعكى لذيذ جدا بس انت ليه شايفة ان البنت مفهاش اخطاء هى كمان ولازم تتغير قبل الراجل
يا مريت مفيش انسان بدون اخطاء 
عشان كدة فى كل علاقة لازم الطرف التانى يفهم كدة كويس يفهم ان الطرف التانى فى اخطاء وميفتكرش نفسه ملاك فقيبدا انه هو يغير التانى 
بس طبعا لازم الطرفين يقدمو تنازلات فى سبيل ان العلاقة تكمل ودا طبعا ناتج عن حبهم لبعض واستعيابهم عن العلاقة وما هى ابعادها 
وطبعا يا مريت انتى عارفة ان مفيش ملليكة فى الدنيا لكن كل الناس بيخاطوا 
الجميع اخطاءو واعوزهم مجد الله      ومجد الله وحبه فى حياتنا هو اللى بيغير حياتنا وبيخلينا على صورته 
وكل سنة وانت طيبين كلكو


----------



## twety (8 يناير 2007)

*  في هذه المرحلة يحاول الرجل التكيف سعيا منه لتجاوز أي خلاف حيث أن طبيعته الهادئة ونزعته للسلم تكون الطاغية في مراحل العلاقة الأولى**. 
*مستحيل الولد يقبل على نفسه يكون ضعيف ومستسلم
وتكون البنت هى اللى تتحكم فيه وتغيرة
وبالنسبالك يابيرو انت واحد فى المليون
والنسبه صح واحد فى المليون بجد
مفيش ولد بيرضى ان البنت تغيرة
رغم انه بيكون لمصلحته مش ضرر
بس نعمل ايه بقى ف ولاد ادم:a82: 
متمردين وراسهم ناشفه 
بس على مين:smil12: 

احنا بردوا بنات حوا ولازم نكسب
:yahoo::yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## twety (8 يناير 2007)

*في هذه المرحلة يحاول الرجل التكيف سعيا منه لتجاوز أي خلاف حيث أن طبيعته الهادئة ونزعته للسلم تكون الطاغية في مراحل العلاقة الأولى**. *
مستحيل الولد يقبل على نفسه يكون ضعيف ومستسلم
وتكون البنت هى اللى تتحكم فيه وتغيرة
وبالنسبالك يابيرو انت واحد فى المليون
والنسبه صح واحد فى المليون بجد
مفيش ولد بيرضى ان البنت تغيرة
رغم انه بيكون لمصلحته مش ضرر
بس نعمل ايه بقى ف ولاد ادم:a82: 
متمردين وراسهم ناشفه 
بس على مين:smil12: 

احنا بردوا بنات حوا ولازم نكسب
:yahoo::yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## lovebjw (8 يناير 2007)

ليه يا جماعة البنت متخيلة نفسها ان هى ملاك ومش بتغلط مفيش ملايكة كل الناس بيغلطو وكل الناس عايزين ربنا هو اللى يقودهم عشان يصحلو نفسيهم 
صدقونى لو الولد هيتغير عشان البنت بعد شوية لم تحصل مشاكل تانى ودا اكيد هيكون اوحش وكل التغير اللى حصله هينقلب بالعكس
لو الولد او البنت كانت بيتغير عشان اهداف بعد ما يوصل لاهداف هيكشر عن انيابه 
وصدقونى البنات محتاجين يفهمو كدة بجد ان هم كمان لازم يقدمو تنازلات عشان الطرف التانى يقدم لكن الولد هيقدم ازاى تنازلات ويرضى ان هو يتصلح والبنت مش بتصلح من نفسها 
والكتاب المقدس قال لاتنظر للقشة اللى فى عينك وروح بص على الخشبة اللى فى عينك 
وانا بقول للبنات اللى فاكرة نفسها ملايكة وطبعا هنا مش قصدى على كل البنات 
روح شوف الشجرة اللى فى عيونك مش بس خشبة شجرة


----------



## lovebjw (8 يناير 2007)

الرائحة الذكية قال:


> *وأنا لى رأى مخالف وهو اننا لا نتزوج لنقوم بتغيير بعضنا ..*
> *فالرجل له طباعه ونمطه الخاص وكذلك المرأة , كل طرف له ما يميزه وتكون هذه الصفات هى المكونة لشخصيته فى النهاية.*
> 
> *فكيف تريدين ان تغيرى حياته وشخصيته؟ وكيف تريد انت ان تغيرها هى؟؟!*
> ...


ربنا يبارككى على الرد الجميل جدا دا والمفروض ان كل الناس تفهمه ان الطرف لازم يقبل الطرف التانى على عيوبه عشان هو كمان فيه عيوب 
:big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29:


----------



## twety (9 يناير 2007)

*طبعا الكل فيه عيوب*
*دى مش محتاجه فكاكه يا ابو الزيك*
*بس كلام جد وواجهوا بيه نفسكوا*
*انتوا (الولاد) مزودينها حبتين تلاته*
*يعنى بتحسوا ان كده ضعف لو سمعتوا للبنات واتغيرتوا*
*رغم ممكن تكونوا عاوزين تعملوا كده لانه صح طبعا*
*لكن كبرياءكم بيمنعكوا من كده*
*عموما ربنا يهدى:beee: *


----------



## lovebjw (9 يناير 2007)

انا شايف ان من الغباء ان الشخص يكون بيعمل حاجة غلط وعارف ان هى حاجة غلط وميرضيش يصلحها عشان هو متكبر 
(لان الرب عال ويرى المتواضع . اما المتكبر فيعرفه من بعيد ) مزمور 138 : 6 
وانا شايف ان كل واحد لازم يتعلم من كل الناس ومن كل حاجة بتحصله بجد ودى اهم حاجة الواحد لازم يعرفها فى كل وقت


----------



## †جــــــــو† (9 يناير 2007)

_



			عارفه يامرمر من اكتر الحاجات اللي هاختبر فيها خطيبتي انشاء الله هي مدى تدخل الحاجة امها في حياتنا لان الموضوع دة ممكن يسبب مشاكل كتير
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بجد يا رامى دة من اكتر الحاجات الى بتخرب على المطوبه انها تدخل امها فى كل حاجه

ههههههههههههه ياولها خطيبها انا خاطبك انتى ولا خاطب امك

جــــــــو​_


----------



## twety (9 يناير 2007)

صح كلامك
بس مين يسمع
كلام فى سرك كده
الرولاد دول مبيفهموش اصلا:yahoo:


----------



## lovebjw (9 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> صح كلامك
> بس مين يسمع
> كلام فى سرك كده
> الرولاد دول مبيفهموش اصلا:yahoo:


ربنا يسامحكى يا شارون


----------



## twety (9 يناير 2007)

*هو انا بكدب*
*انا بقول الحقيقه*
*بس انا عارفه الحقيقه مره:smil12: *


----------



## lovebjw (9 يناير 2007)

طيب يايريت متكلميش حد تانى مش بيفهم يا شارون


----------



## twety (9 يناير 2007)

*يعنى يرضيك*
*اقعد بحصرتى*
*طب اغيظ ميــــــن*
*مقدرش لازم اسكتكوا*
*وبعدين ميرسى بجد على اعترافك*
*انكوا مش بتفهموا   :yahoo: *


----------



## lovebjw (10 يناير 2007)

احنا اللحظة الوحيدة اللى بنتكتشف فيها ان الراجل فين مش بيفهم لحظة الجواز 
بس هنعمل ايه اهل العروسة بتقعد تتحايل على الواحد يابنى ميرضيكش بناتنا تنعس وانت عارف الظروف 
فالواحد بيرضى بنصيبه وبيتجواز لكن لم الواحد يعرف واحد زيكى يا شارون اكيد مش هيفكر ابدا ان هو يتجواز 
رجال الى الابد يا شارون


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

*ايه يابنى*
*انا عملتك ايه*
*كل ده علشان بكشفكوا*
*وبعدين تعالى وشوف *
*انا حواليا كتير:smil12: *
*بس النفس مش عجبنى حد منكوا*
*وبعدين بعقدك دى مين هترضى بيك*
*بلا جواز بلا هم*


----------



## lovebjw (11 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *ايه يابنى*
> *انا عملتك ايه*
> *كل ده علشان بكشفكوا*
> *وبعدين تعالى وشوف *
> ...


هههههه انت هتغنى وتقولى انا حوالى كتير 
يا تويتى انا البنات اللى بتموت فى اكتر من اللى بتسلم على اصلا 
بس النفس 
ولو مش مصدقة روحى اسالى اصحابى واسالى عائلتى 
وانتى هتشوفى ولو انا بكدب اقوليلى روح بيتكو 
بس مش قصدى ان البنات كلها بتموت فى لانى مش تامر حسنى ولا حد من الناس السخيفة دى 
لكن فى بنات كتير بتحبنى جدا ومش بس كدة لكن فى بنات روحو طلبو ايدى من ماما شفتى بقاه 
انتى فاكرنى بهزر لكن ربنا هو اللى شاهد على كلامى 
وماما وكل الناس اللى تعرفنى بتقولى يابنى حرام اللى انت عامله فى البنات دا 
بس انا ماليش دعوة 
رجال الى الابد دايما ومش ممكن نسلم لبنت


----------



## tina_tina (11 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> هههههه انت هتغنى وتقولى انا حوالى كتير
> يا تويتى انا البنات اللى بتموت فى اكتر من اللى بتسلم على اصلا
> بس النفس
> ولو مش مصدقة روحى اسالى اصحابى واسالى عائلتى
> ...


 
ياختى يا كميلة
​


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

*كميل امه ياناس*
*ايه الحلاوة دى*
*انتى كام سنه يابيضه*
*اصل انا ممكن اخطب ولاد*
*بس مش بيعدى عمرهم عن 6 سنين*
*وانا والبنات على كده*
*لكن انتى كام يانونا*
*وبلاش الغيرة والحقد على الناس المشهورة*
*وياريت تثبتلى وتورينى عشرة كده ولا 15 من معجباتك*
*ياهارون الرشيد زمانك*


----------



## lovebjw (12 يناير 2007)

انا عندى سنتين بس  يا عسولة 
انا اقولتلكى انا مش بحب اتكلم على نفسى واقولتلكى اسلى الناس اللى تعرفنى وهى تقوليكى لكن انا مش بحب اتكلم عن نفسى خالص 
وهنا رحوا خاطبونى مش اقولها انا عايز اتجوز ابنكى هى بنت اللى عملت كدة بصراحة 
لكن الباقى روحو واقولها احنا بنحب ابنكى وانا مش هاتكلم على نفسى 
اللى عايز يعرف يروح يسال بيرو هو يعرفنى من غير المنتدى وهو يقولوكو ماشى وشفوا انتو لو انا كداب 
وبعد شوية هابقو اقولوك على ناس تانى بس اسالو بيرو دلوقتى وشوفو


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

ايه الحلاوة دى
اهدى بس شويه
معلش ياعم بيرو 
هتبنا خبرين ولا تلاته عن لاف
وهديك خمسين قرش
بس عرفنا عم روميو ده ايه اخبارة
شكله هارون الرشيد زمانه


----------



## lovebjw (12 يناير 2007)

انتى مش مصدقة بس اسلى بيرو وهو اللى يقولكى ماش يا تويتى وتحدى


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

وانا قبلت التحدى
 ياهارون الرشيد زمانك
ونستنى بيرو بقى لما يجى ويخبرنا
بنوادر سى لاف باشا
وعجبى
اللى يعيش يا اما يسمع ويشوف


----------

